# Drill press for both metal and wood work



## abadr (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Brand new LJ member here making my first post . My workshop is well tooled for metal fabrication and now slowly collecting tools to start woodworking as well.

I'm shopping for a new drill press and I know what I need for metal work, so my question is what should I be looking for in terms of features and accessories from a woodworker point of view? I haven't done any woodworking before so any advice no matter how basic would certainly help.

PS: I'm not looking for brand/model recommendation since products from the US market will not likely be available down here in Egypt. Just advice on what to look for would be great

Thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I did some substitute teaching in the Machine Shop at the local Career Center. As a woodworker, I'd give my eye teeth for the vertical milling machine. The accuracy, three axis movement and power would make it an excellent wood shop drill press. The only draw backs are the size and electrical requirements.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I do a lot of metal working as well as woodworking. I bought the delta 950L. It is designed as a woodworkers drill press with a larger table, T slots, replacable center for drill through, the table tilts 90 left or right and tilts forward 45 degrees. It does have the laser crosshairs that make alignment instant without raising and lowering the bit to align it with your mark. Also comes with a gooseneck lamp built on and IIRC it has 15 speeds. I have drilled everthing from 1/8" wood veneer to 3" steel without a problem.


----------



## abadr (Oct 22, 2009)

tilting table and T slots, makes sense for woodworking. I'll add those to required feature list  
I've never really used laser cross hair before. Would you say It's just a nice thing to have or now that you've used it, you won't go back?

Vertical mill?? oh I'd love to have one of those but too expensive, too big and my shop isn't wired for it. 

Thanks a lot for the info…


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Large woodworking bits (e.g. forstner bits, spade bits) require low speed to avoid dulling the bit and burning the wood. Make sure the low end speed of the dp is about 100-250 rpm.


----------



## abadr (Oct 22, 2009)

I was under the impression that for wood a high speed drill is necessary to minimize chipping. Is this low speed required for these type of bits specifically due to there size?

Thanks


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Abadr, I have a laser on one of my miter saws and the drill press. My mag drill and the presses at work don't have them. It works real good, but I only have it because it came with the DP. I added the one to my 8 1/2" miter saw about 8 years ago, I use it for presicion cutting moldings. This is the DP I have. http://www.deltaportercable.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=15684


----------



## JMK (Oct 21, 2009)

abadr I do both woodworking and metalworking with the same drill press. The greater the speed range the better. The smaller the bit you use the more speed you need the bigger the bit the lower the speed. I use bits as small as 1/32 mostly in metal and plastic and hole saws and fly cutters as big as 4". I have added a wooden table with a fence and t-track in both the fence and table to help with repetitive location. Most of the time I remove the table for metalworking and use clamps or a vise mounted on the table. My drill press is a floor mount with 6 1/2" from the post to the center of the chuck (wish it were more) and 16 speeds from 230-3200 rpm (wish it was variable 0-10,000). probibly doesn't help too much. Best advice I can give get the biggest with the most speeds you can affored. You will probibly still want more…
JMK


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Most drill presses I've seen can do both. You just need to be able to change the speed.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

take a look at grizzly tool they have power tool at great price they have both wood working and metal tool's


----------

